# Noise Reduction not showing in Library Module - with solution



## donoreo (Nov 25, 2017)

Operating System: Mac 10.13.1
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):7.0.1 [ 1142117 ]

I just noticed this today.  I can do into the Develop Module and apply noise reduction but when I go back to the Library Module it is gone.  There are others reporting this and I thought maybe someone here has it :

Lightroom Classic: Library preview not showing edits | Photoshop Family Customer Community

not showing noise reduction | Adobe Community

Sorry my screen shot cut and paste is not exact.  The first is in Develop, the second in Library. 










I have optimized the catalogue, exited and restarted Lightroom. 

The last thing I did was delete the Lightroom Catalog Previews.lrdata file.  This seems to have solved the problem.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 26, 2017)

This is a known bug, that should be dealt with in an update. It makes sense that deleting the previews solves it, because that forces Lightroom to recreate the previews. However, that will only solve it for existing edits. As soon as you edit anther photo with noise reduction settings, you would have to delete the previews again...


----------



## donoreo (Nov 26, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> This is a known bug, that should be dealt with in an update. It makes sense that deleting the previews solves it, because that forces Lightroom to recreate the previews. However, that will only solve it for existing edits. As soon as you edit anther photo with noise reduction settings, you would have to delete the previews again...



Which I was just coming back to post about.  I could not find it as an official report.


----------

